# Body price of the hp pavillion dv6 laptop?



## GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK (Sep 2, 2014)

Hello,
to all of you.
I have a HP Pavillion DV6 laptop, actually, its basecover is broken and its hinge from one side has come out, I want to know from where I can purchase this base cover? and if possible please let me know the price.Please also tell me Is it better to buy online?Thank You.
GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 2, 2014)

my dad's inspiron 15r had a similar mishap and it costed around 2.5k for the base replacement at a local computer shop.


----------



## Gollum (Sep 2, 2014)

Just call hP at 1800 112267 and ask the cost, they can tell.
Ask for Base Enclosure


----------

